# electrics



## BHwoodworking (5 Apr 2020)

i am making a fairly small workshop and can't understand what consumer unit i need

there is going to be 3 circuits

1 - lights, within that there are going to be 3 looms(?). 2 of them only have 1 light on but the last one has 3 lights on. the lights are these
https://www.screwfix.com/p/twin-5ft-led ... 00lm/5440r

2 - other machinery/ outlets. in this there will be 8 2 gang plugs and 1 1 gang. the biggest machine it will power is https://www.screwfix.com/p/scheppach-hs ... 240v/85501 . these will only be on 1 at a time so i only really need capacity for the table saw but would like a bit more.

3 - this will have 1 1 gang socket on. but it will have the dust extractor on. i'm going to get this one
https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-c ... tor-105845

any help would be highly apreaciated. 

many thanks in advance.


----------



## Steliz (5 Apr 2020)

As long as you didn't switch on your machines simultaneously you could have them all on one breaker in terms of load. I'm not suggesting you do that.
I personally wouldn't bother having an individual circuit for the dust extractor for the above reason but, if you are going for a third circuit, then split up the sockets more evenly. I've assumed your on single phase.


----------



## BHwoodworking (5 Apr 2020)

yep. i will be unless i end up getting some bigger stuff :shock:


----------



## flying haggis (5 Apr 2020)

as you will need a sparky to sign off the work (or have it checked by BC) ask them about the cnsumer unit. but if you fit one that has a few spare ways if you get any bigger toys that need a seperate cct the capacity will be already in place

this one from toolstation has capacity for six ccts

https://www.toolstation.com/contactum-m ... nit/p41385


----------



## DBT85 (6 Apr 2020)

Honestly from what you've said I'd say get an electrician in. It needs to be signed off anyway so you are best to get them to spec what you need. Some are happier than others to let you do different levels of the work but anything to do with a CU if you do it yourself few if any will sign off on it.

With that dust extractor there's no need for its own circuit as its only 1.5kw.


----------



## BHwoodworking (6 Apr 2020)

ive got a mate thats a sparky and he'll give me mates rates. so i'm gonna get him to do it


----------



## gmgmgm (6 Apr 2020)

Always handy to have a few spare slots - e.g. you can add a wifi meter / master on/off which takes up 2 DIN slots at a later date.

I've set mine up so there is one circuit for "always-on" e.g. chargers, Anglepoise, dust extraction; and a second circuit (with a big on/off rotary switch) for the "dangerous machinery" e.g. saws. Reassuring to have this when there are children about.


----------

